# Coronavirus quarantine: Feeding 50 Million People



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Fifty million people so far in China. 
How soon until available food runs out?
The dynamics of this are beyond my ken.

(This started in another thread, here is Swedishscoialist's reply)



Swedishsocialist said:


> Medicin is an issue for sure, food not so much. That can still be transported in.





Swedishsocialist said:


> There was an intervju with a swedish woman living in an qurantined area. She had been offerd a way out for evaquation but had rejected becase she did not want to spread the disease. she is not allowed to leave her apartment and she gets food delivery to her door each other day.
> 
> If they cant deliver food, people will leave and dealing with millions of people that are on the move looking for food is not a senario that the chinese gov wants to deal with, even less that such a thing "get viral", total chaos and army gunning down who knows how many and then get overrun. They will see to it that food is around.


I think that many people would agree with you on this, and are hopeful that this can be done.

I am not so certain. We aren't talking about keeping thousands or hundreds of thousands fed, but millions and millions. My take is that they will starve to death before they're exposed to the virus..or the quarantine lifted.

I'd really like to know what other folks here think about this aspect.

Thanks!

​


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm betting that there will be a "rescue" of sorts courtesy of mine and your tax dollars. There will be a movement by the ruling class to give chicom some aid.

As far as I'm concerned china is the real enemy to the US and the free world and should be treated as such. Let them figure their own crap out.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

From above ^^



> _*They will see to it that food is around*._​


They (the Chinese gov) can not click their fingers and make food magically appear.
Neither can anyone else. I read that the smaller chinese towns around Wuhan have built barriers to keep Wuhan people out. You think they're going to send them food??

After weapons, our biggest prep is food. For a reason.
I read once, a long time ago, that the US has about 30days of stockpiles, in silos, etc. 
If your town/city was suddenly under quarantine - how much of that would make it to you? How thin would that be spread?
Lots to ponder, scenarios to imagine. 
If nothing else - Wuhan will give us the opportunity to see (as much as we're allowed to see) how a real SHTF plays out.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I'm betting that there will be a "rescue" of sorts courtesy of mine and your tax dollars. There will be a movement by the ruling class to give chicom some aid.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned china is the real enemy to the US and the free world and should be treated as such. Let them figure their own crap out.


Agree with letting them figure it out - but not because they're the enemy.
But because, as big and bad-ass as we are, 'rescuing' 50+ Million people just isn't possible. <--I hope somebody can prove me wrong about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My question is will this spike our food prices?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't think the ChiComs are above shooting people trying to escape the quarantine areas.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> My question is will this spike our food prices?


My guess is yes - in the same way gas prices quickly go up if there's a mid-east flare up...i.e..any excuse is better than none.
Some rises will be real - if food is redirected to china rather than coming to the US as before.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the long run for China to lose 50 million Older , weaker of it's population would be a positive for them. Sad to talk in these terms but what is 50 million to China. And if the number happen to be mostly lower end productive .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I don't think the ChiComs are above shooting people trying to escape the quarantine areas.


My knee-jerk agrees with you...but in these times - I'm not so sure about that. 
Even with their 'control' vids/info still gets out.. and if it went like SS described in the quoted part of the OP - I dont know if the ChiComs would risk that. 
Tiananmen Square this aint.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont see how this virus impact food transportation/production in any larger way. And they would not have starved if this virus was not there so the food should still be around ,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont see how this virus impact food transportation/production in any larger way. And they would not have starved if this virus was not there so the food should still be around ,


 It comes from wild animals used for food. The animals are freely trade and sold in their market have always been. With out out side help in good time China can not feed the numbers of people they have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont see how this virus impact food transportation/production in any larger way. And they would not have starved if this virus was not there so the food should still be around ,


 It comes from wild animals used for food. The animals are freely trade and sold in their market have always been. With out out side help in good time China can not feed the numbers of people they have.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Both China and Russia have gotten millions of tons of food from us when their people were starving,

and they wanted to save them.

Plenty of times both of them did purges by letting certain groups starve to death, done under Stalin and Mao.

The piles of their bones ground down would fertilize tens of thousands of acres.

China couldn't care less about 50 or a 100 million people turning to dirt, save some headaches for them.

Fall of last year we sold China 130,000 metric tons of wheat, 300,000 tons of corn and 464,000 tons of soybeans.

What would happen if all that went away during some hostilities?????????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

China adulterates its own rice with buts of plastic to make it stretch further and feed more.

And, as noted above, 50 million people is a drop in the bucket for their government.
I'm not a math whiz, what percentage of one billion is 50 million?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> China adulterates its own rice with buts of plastic to make it stretch further and feed more.
> 
> And, as noted above, 50 million people is a drop in the bucket for their government.
> I'm not a math whiz, what percentage of one billion is 50 million?


2%.

If this was happening here in the USA who would be reaching out to help us? <insert cricket chirps>

No matter where it happens 50 million is a problem...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont see how this virus impact food transportation/production in any larger way. And they would not have starved if this virus was not there so the food should still be around ,


One of the cities quarantined (along with Wuhan) is China's steel production center. The factory is empty of workers. Other processing facilities in the quarantined cities are also empty. 
It's not the food they have on hand - it's the replacement, for continued feeding, that is disrupted. Trains no longer stop in Wuhan. Including supply trains. 
Sorry- I no longer have the links to those statements, it was a few days ago, but it would have been from a major news site. Maybe BBC, or SwissNews, Fox or DailyMail..


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m not sure of the accuracy, but I found an article that stated that the USA gets almost all of our antibiotics from factories in China located in an area only 100 miles from wuhan. That could be a big problem for us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not sure of the accuracy, but I found an article that stated that the USA gets almost all of our antibiotics from factories in China located in an area only 100 miles from wuhan. That could be a big problem for us.


Yeah, those corporate bastards interested only in profit.

Almost all research is done here to develop many outstanding drugs,

then shipped over there for saving big $$$$$, then to screw us with prices higher than the rest of the world.

And the quality of their crap is to be questioned too. Sever lack of QC from what I understand.

In one case a ***** company owner added melamine crap to baby formula to make it look like the protein level was high.

Killed a lot of babies with it, it was so bad that the government executed the bastard!

This is what we "deplorables" have to deal with questionable food from a country that hates us on ideological grounds.

The other leading developer is Israel, their researchers are top notch.

Note to muzslimes, next time you are sick, go die, you are not supposed to ingest anything from the ****'s.

Most German and US developers of drugs are majority of Jews also, so die!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flu killed about 24 in Wisconsin this season. Compare the percentage to the population in China. Those deaths just did not make the front page this time around. I am not saying it is not some seriously health concerns but just keep it in perspective.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Flu killed about 24 in Wisconsin this season. Compare the percentage to the population in China. Those deaths just did not make the front page this time around. I am not saying it is not some seriously health concerns but just keep it in perspective.


EVERYBODY should get the Flu shots.

My doctor brother says you are playing Russian roulette if you don't.

I get the extra strength Flu shot every season and have had the Pneumovax shot Prevnar 13.

I have had a couple of friends go into the hospital and not come out,

contracted bacterial Pneumonia while in that killed them.

I was in the first school's that were given the polio vaccine by Dr. Salk in 1953, part of the test group, I am still here.

We only lived a few miles from the foundation.

We got a booster of it about 8-12 months later.

Even this last summer the public swimming pools were closed because of it, it has not gone away nor will it.

Those antivax people are nuts, I would never had let my kid go without the protection afforded by the various safeguards.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> EVERYBODY should get the Flu shots.
> 
> My doctor brother says you are playing Russian roulette if you don't.
> 
> ...


 I have said this many times and will again. Other than doing physical damage to my body , I have lived a very healthy life. Been in more place than I can list . Surrounded by every sickness known to man and maybe a few unknown. Every time I went anywhere they made sure my shots were up to date. If that shot card was damaged lost or not with us for some reason you got the shots again . That happen more than once. You bet I get the shots and don't waste one second worrying about it.
Nice thing now it can be put on the chip in your ID card. I had a couple of friends that caught polio because someone would not get them the vaccine. Funny sometimes when a new doctor is going over my health records . They find it a bit strange at my age to have avoid a lot of the problems. Even now if I am surround by people with the flu, if I get anything it is a one day and done slightly bad day.
When they started giving Anthrax to everyone, there were many trying to get out of it. I went right to the front table and got mine. Some ask me why. I pointed out that every medical office I knew had gotten it already . Good enough for me. I had to have the full series twice do to paper work problems.


----------

